# Cross country: CS to CZ to LSL ( SEA - BOS)



## amamba (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in SAC right now in the midst of my trip. Had an amazing attendant on the CS who was on a training trip. He had so much energy and enthusiasm. I also had my first trip in the trans-dorm which I didn't mind.

Full report with pictures on my blog at trainsacrossamerica.blogspot.com.


----------



## amamba (Mar 24, 2014)

On the CZ!! Sadly my roomette is in the wrong side but the one across the hall is open until Reno and the attendant said I could sit there. I'm in roomette #9 just outside the railfans window. Unfortunately we have a PV blocking my view.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Mar 24, 2014)

Great trip report and pictures of your trip so far. Keep having fun!


----------



## hello (Mar 24, 2014)

Enjoyed your review ... thank you!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Mar 24, 2014)

Sounds like a great trip! Looking forward to more updates...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice trip, thanks for the reports! Maybe by the time you get home to RI Spring will have arrived!

Looking forward to sharing the rest of your adventure heading East towards home!

Is it too early for the Train Mooners along the Colorado?


----------



## amamba (Mar 25, 2014)

Some more updates! I am loving the scenery on the CZ and we have been making good time. My attendant Lamar is very good, too.


----------



## Agent (Mar 26, 2014)

I saw your train twice today. With an anniversary engine on the front and a private car on the back, I know there were others shooting your train too.


----------



## amamba (Mar 26, 2014)

Agent said:


> I saw your train twice today. With an anniversary engine on the front and a private car on the back, I know there were others shooting your train too.


Hi!! I just saw your video. Nice!!Now we are sitting waiting for the westbound #5 in an area of single track. Have been sitting for about 45 minutes. I am so glad I am no longer connecting to the cardinal because I would be sooo anxious right about now about missing it. Luckily I'm on the LSL so I won't start getting panicky until around 7 pm if we're still sitting here


----------



## amamba (Mar 28, 2014)

I finished my trip! As I had anticipated, the trip on the CZ was by FAR the highlight. I had such a great ride on that train. The staff and the scenery were amazing. We ended up arriving in CHI about two hours late, but I still had plenty of time to meet a friend for dinner in CHI. I arrived only about twenty minutes late into Massachusetts on the LSL - and I ended up detraining in WOR instead of BOS as it was a) earlier for me to get home and b) actually easier and closer to PVD than BOS.

The dining car staff on the LSL were OK, and my car attendant did what he was supposed to do but he didn't have the enthusiasm and joie de vivre that I saw amongst the staff on the CZ and the CS. I don't know if it is just the difference between east coasters and west coasters?

Ultimately I am also glad that I just did the LSL and not the Cardinal. I was definitely getting a little tired and ended up sleeping a good chunk of the day while ont he LSL so I didn't really pay that much attention to the scenery. I think the highlight of the LSL ride was catching a glimpse of Buffalo Central Terminal out the window and then reading all about it and wanting to see more pictures. PLUS de-training in WOR and seeing that beautifully restored station.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Mar 28, 2014)

Enjoyed reading your blog and your train adventures. Brings back great memories of our trips out West.

Hope to meet you at a Gathering someday.


----------



## getbent (Mar 28, 2014)

amamba said:


> I finished my trip! As I had anticipated, the trip on the CZ was by FAR the highlight. I had such a great ride on that train. The staff and the scenery were amazing. We ended up arriving in CHI about two hours late, but I still had plenty of time to meet a friend for dinner in CHI. I arrived only about twenty minutes late into Massachusetts on the LSL - and I ended up detraining in WOR instead of BOS as it was a) earlier for me to get home and b) actually easier and closer to PVD than BOS.
> 
> The dining car staff on the LSL were OK, and my car attendant did what he was supposed to do but he didn't have the enthusiasm and joie de vivre that I saw amongst the staff on the CZ and the CS. I don't know if it is just the difference between east coasters and west coasters?
> 
> Ultimately I am also glad that I just did the LSL and not the Cardinal. I was definitely getting a little tired and ended up sleeping a good chunk of the day while ont he LSL so I didn't really pay that much attention to the scenery. I think the highlight of the LSL ride was catching a glimpse of Buffalo Central Terminal out the window and then reading all about it and wanting to see more pictures. PLUS de-training in WOR and seeing that beautifully restored station.


West coasters are much friendlier. 

You did such a great job with this report! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 28, 2014)

Enjoyed it, Amamba!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 28, 2014)

No criticism, but wanna point out (in case you're not aware, amamba) that Day 5 on the LSL is repeated twice in the blog. Otherwise fine!


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 28, 2014)

WhoozOn1st said:


> No criticism, but wanna point out (in case you're not aware, amamba) that Day 5 on the LSL is repeated twice in the blog. Otherwise fine!


Must have been Groundhog Day  Enjoyed reading the travelogue!


----------



## amamba (Mar 29, 2014)

WhoozOn1st said:


> No criticism, but wanna point out (in case you're not aware, amamba) that Day 5 on the LSL is repeated twice in the blog. Otherwise fine!


Oh thank you! I'll take that down. I did everything from the blogger app on my phone so I must have his publish twice.


----------



## caravanman (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice report and pics, it gives a real flavor of what long distance American train travel is like.

Ed


----------



## D.P. Roberts (Apr 30, 2014)

Great report, and great photos. It really makes me want to try the CZ.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 30, 2014)

Ah, I don't really like the CZ that much, prefer the EB. All those druggies on the CZ around here in Reno. And those homeless hanging around the station! I don't like trains that are _too _slow, sure Glenwood Canyon is great, but it's SO SLOW! I especially can't stand the crawling speed going up Donner Pass through the woods.

Last time I rode the CZ my berth broke, but I know that could happen on any Amtrak train. What about that urine smell on the lower level? Ugh.....


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 30, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Ah, I don't really like the CZ that much, prefer the EB. All those druggies on the CZ around here in Reno. And those homeless hanging around the station! I don't like trains that are _too _slow, sure Glenwood Canyon is great, but it's SO SLOW! I especially can't stand the crawling speed going up Donner Pass through the woods.
> 
> Last time I rode the CZ my berth broke, but I know that could happen on any Amtrak train. What about that urine smell on the lower level? Ugh.....


The "drug trafficking issues" on the California Zephyr are completely overblown. The smugglers are going to use every available method to move their drugs including train, bus and car. It's just a lot more politically tenable to check the 1 Amtrak train per day than stop every car on I-80.

Sorry to hear that your berth broke... that's the problem with Amtrak continuing to use 35 year old equipment that hasn't been properly maintained... and making no effort secure federal funding to replace or refurbish it. As far as the urine smell goes... I've never experienced it on any Amtrak train (I have experienced it on a bus)... but the lower level is where several bathrooms are located. But I guess that's the problem with providing public restrooms... people can be pigs... you just hope you're not following one.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 30, 2014)

Now now, don't insult pigs that way.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 30, 2014)

Amtrak smells weird a lot in my experience. Sometimes it's like urine, other times it's like, I don't know, kinda like old books? I guess the old metal railcars don't have enough upholstry to keep that smell out. You know the smell of old metal things? That's what Amtrak smells like most of the time, not great but at least a lot better than my car and better than the late white Ginas.

But Superliner #32038 did smell like urine on the lower level, and Superliner #32047 had a broken restroom door on the upper level. A kid walked up on me while I was relieving myself, you could imagine the look on both our faces! I was _sure _I had "locked" the door, except the latch was warped I think. The door opened itself the next time I used the restroom, but thankfully no one was in the aisle at that time.

As for druggies, isn't it most efficient for them to move by train? They can take lots of bags on board, which means more drugs transported. And there's barely any security.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 30, 2014)

Amtrak does have a distinct smell. Sorta like a bad bottles pumpkin latte. I like the smell though.


----------



## tp49 (Apr 30, 2014)

rickycourtney said:


> The "drug trafficking issues" on the California Zephyr are completely overblown. The smugglers are going to use every available method to move their drugs including train, bus and car. It's just a lot more politically tenable to check the 1 Amtrak train per day than stop every car on I-80.


I don't think the drug trafficking issues on the CZ are overblown at all and I've personally seen a number of these cases. It's also why there is a considerable amount of enforcement on that train.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 30, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Amtrak does have a distinct smell. Sorta like a bad bottles pumpkin latte. I like the smell though.


No wonder you like the smell of your car. I guess people that like that Amtrak smell also like car smells. I don't like the smell of Amtrak, so I don't like the smell of my car. See? It makes sense now! Everyone's different! 



tp49 said:


> rickycourtney said:
> 
> 
> > The "drug trafficking issues" on the California Zephyr are completely overblown. The smugglers are going to use every available method to move their drugs including train, bus and car. It's just a lot more politically tenable to check the 1 Amtrak train per day than stop every car on I-80.
> ...


I agree that it's not overblown. Go to Amtrak Reno or anywhere else in Downtown Reno. Better watch your belongings, stay in a group, and don't walk around at night!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 30, 2014)

Your if then logic is ludicrous. Although obviously everyone is different, your route to that conclusion is... Flummery.


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 30, 2014)

To me, Amtrak smells like a mixture of the toilet tank and some kind of A/C smell. It's a very distinct smell, but I can never really describe it. I just know it the second I smell it. When Brent came to visit me, I'd always smell it on him, and I can smell it on my "train clothes" when I take them out of my suitcase.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 2, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> To me, Amtrak smells like a mixture of the toilet tank and some kind of A/C smell. It's a very distinct smell, but I can never really describe it. I just know it the second I smell it. When Brent came to visit me, I'd always smell it on him, and I can smell it on my "train clothes" when I take them out of my suitcase.


I agree, it's not really like urine but it's just kinda like the smell of bare metal. It does have a hint of urine, which is probably filling up the "toilet tank".


----------

